# [Korean NR] Hyeon Kyo Kyoung 7.88 3x3 Average



## FailCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

So fast!!!




Saw this IRL.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 3, 2015)

His tps is over 9000!!!!!!!!!1
GJ Apink Cuber


----------



## cashis (Jun 3, 2015)

So fast. pll recognition on point


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 3, 2015)

Fun fact this guy also has a few YTUWR with the ZZ method


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 3, 2015)

what the hell is with his tps


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 3, 2015)

Seung Hyuk Nahm's tps is also freakin' awesome.

It also seems like there is no pause between F2L and OLL


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Fun fact this guy also has a few YTUWR with the ZZ method



while i still look up to this guy, he really only does EO + CFOP, so thats kinda lame, not much to learn from as a zz user :/


----------



## irontwig (Jun 3, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> while i still look up to this guy, he really only does EO + CFOP, so thats kinda lame, not much to learn from as a zz user :/



Maybe this says something about ZZ.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 3, 2015)

irontwig said:


> Maybe this says something about ZZ.



I don't think it does. when you commit to the method proper blockbuilding outclasses EOCross in no time.

I don't know if ZZ can be exactly as good as CFOP, but when you're at the point of using EO, you might as well make use of the extra efficiency in F2L...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 3, 2015)

Much TPS 
Very pll recognition 
VGJ!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 3, 2015)

dude, slow down and look ahead a bit lol. Seriously though insane turn speed.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jun 4, 2015)

His turning style reminds me of Kennan LeJeune's turning style.


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2015)

Man, his fingers move like wicked.


----------



## jamessorsona (Jun 4, 2015)

Dat TPS tho!! Recognition on point


----------



## Berd (Jun 4, 2015)

PLL recognition :O Gj!


----------



## MM99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> I don't think it does. when you commit to the method proper blockbuilding outclasses EOCross in no time.
> 
> I don't know if ZZ can be exactly as good as CFOP, but when you're at the point of using EO, you might as well make use of the extra efficiency in F2L...


Well said he spit fighting words and got shrekt lmao ZZers unite! And don't worry ZZ can and will be as fast as cfop We just need our own "Homeschooler" to get good at ZZ 
PS Is it bad that I didn't think his tps was fast? Like I know I'm slow but it didn't seem like anything special


----------



## pdilla (Jun 5, 2015)

Friggen unreal. His OLL to PLL transition is nuts. I love it.


----------

